# Medical Marijuana Anxiety/Depression



## Tropikal (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I joined today because I have a doctors appointment in a few days, and I was looking into medical mj. I wanted to explain my story and get advice from anyone willing to give it. So basically the last 2 years of my life I've suffered from anxiety and mass depression. For awhile I would not leave my house, the fear was just overwhelming it stopped me from being with friends or seeing any family. About a year ago my family forced me to be hospitalized and they diagnosed me with depression/anxiety disorder(social phobia, panic disorder and a case of agoraphobia) I was prescribed prosac. I took this for 4 month(give or take) and nothing really changed, I felt suicidal and just all around worthless. 

I again told myself I had to go to the doctors to get more help, so I went again and they gave me something called  fluoxetine, and that did not work. so now I've basically been living alone in my house only going outside for vital things. I've made it along way without meds and I feel less depressed then say a year ago... but I cant keep going on like this, whenever im outside my heart races in fear, i sweat like crazy, and i obsess about everything around me, mainly what people think of me(social phobia) 

This keeps me from friends/family/work, and the sad thing is im only 18. I missed the last year of high school because of this. I missed out on so much, and I just want to move on with my life.

So basically I have a doctors appointment soon to see about medical mj and sleeping pills.the obsession/anxiety keeps me awake at night. and I have called the mental health association, to set up therapy. 

And I came here to ask do you think my situation deserves medical mj ? everything i feel might seem trivial to others but it is keeping me from living a fulfilling life.

I'm really anxious/nervous to ask my doctor about the topic, in fear of what he'll say.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello Tropikal 

Welcome to the forum.

How long have you been smoking Marijuana?

eace:


----------



## Tropikal (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks alot.


I've been smoking it for about 1 year on and off. I've never used it more then 3 times a week, because I don't feel I need it that often. When I smoke it,  it makes me less obsessive,paranoid and jaded. and able to feel happy, i dont want to use this like a cruch, i know they're are underlying issues in my life, and thats why I'm going to therapy.

I'm really worrying that my doctor wont take me seriously because i really haven't trusted anyone with my feelings and how I feel except for my mother, so i feel like he will just belittle my problem or something.

And I dont want to ruin my life so young and ruin my family for just trying to help me... because it happens to be illegal. I want to do this the right way.


----------



## cubby (Jun 22, 2009)

Fist off I'm sorry to hear your problems. Anytime a person feels that they can't pursue their goals in life, especially due to inner turmoil, it truely is a tragedy. It sounds like you are aware the MMJ may be able to help in some small way but only one tool needed to get where you want to be. I'm not a mental health professional, but I know this, they can't begin to help untill you open up to them and be completely honest. I doubt that your Dr. will critisize you or belittle you in any way, but if he does, find yourself a Dr. who dose'nt.
Best of luck on your journey and remember, whatever your going through, others have too and you can get better.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 22, 2009)

Stick in there Trop, glad to here your not taking your problems lying down, your facing them face on thats 1/2 the battle my friend and remeber your not alone in your battle, I suffer from depression as well, the Doc had me on prozac also and as with you no help, the only refuge I get is when I'm with family and friends and MJ the 3 most important things in my life without them  I don't no where I would be? If you get the chance try C99 I find it a nice uplifting high that keeps my spirits up! Goodluck at the Doc's and keep us posted on your progress!

                                                 Phatpharmer

PS You picked a good site for compassion and knowlegde you'll find nothing but good Peeps here my friend!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 22, 2009)

:yeahthat:  
look into sativas for a good uplifting buzz
and you might be able to find a heavy indica to help you sleep


----------



## philln (Jul 16, 2009)

People suffering from anxiety, panic, stress and depression should consult a specialist and only then should use the medicine, as there can be various reasons behind the disorder. Medicines used to cure such disorders are habit forming and should be used for small duration. As per my personal experience, I have used Xanax and it helped me in getting over my panic and anxiety disorder. Along with medicine, the concerned person should take a break from his/her regular schedule, go out and take good sleep.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 16, 2009)

Phillin, right on... I hear you.   

Just the same, most medical professionals are ignorant to the actual functioning of these drugs... they just know what the reps tell them.  They don't have the time for any real in depth research... if it is even a priority at all.  Not saying none of them are on their game, but a good many are relatively ignorant.  This isn't a bad word... as a person becomes more knowledgeable & specialized in any one particular area, they voluntarily choose to be ignorant over a wide range of other topics. 

Also, Xanax caused me to lose weight/lose my appetite, and become highly ambivalent towards life in general.  I would lose time & wake up w bruises.  I was dull... a blob.  Just didn't care about anything... including life.  Depressing... slightly suicidal.  These aren't uncommon responses either.  

MMJ doesn't have any such response... at all.  AND, it very effectively deals w stress/anxiety... more so than other claims, imo.

Peace to all.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 16, 2009)

Drop Xanax....smoke herb......much better for you, and alot better then having a damn Xanax advertisement in your signature. 

I think you mistook this forum for the pill popper, on line drug peddlers forum.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 18, 2009)

ive personally never taken any sort of prescription drug for two simple reasons. 1) some of the side effects of these drugs are worse than the symptom/condition they treat  2) big pharma will tell you anything to take these drugs simply because they dont make any money off ppl that switch to using mj


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 18, 2009)

i too hate pills or script drugs but feel like i have no choice as my doctor will size me up and say "pothead looking to get high"
also come from a small town and am sure my doc allready knows


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 19, 2009)

Take my advice with a dash of salt, we are all different. this is just my personal insight, the value of which is suspect.


Depression cannot be fixed by a medication. depression is the biochemical manifestation of a huge mental conflict that you can not will not or have not delt with. 

if you medicate the imbalance, or medicate yourself you have only fixed half the problem.

when i went on antidepressants once upon a time, they fixed the medical part where i couldnt feel happy even if i should have. but what they didnt fix was the fact that i was never happy. so instead of feeling sad and hurting all the time, i just felt nothing all the time.

now if you were to use weed to combat it instead of pharmacuticals, the only way it will really help is by makign it less uncomfortable to ignor the problem(s).

you see, the reason people get depressed and not just sad is because their brain is creating a shift in it's chemnical nature to adapt to this problem being a constant. the answer isnt drugs and the answer isnt therapy. more a combination of both.

the only way to fix this problem and not just become numb to it(or everything) is to both medicate the mind to make it easier, then also at the same time confront the problem which has caused the shift in the first place.


If you have not been able to solve this problem for a long time or it is unique in a different nature, i suggest you look into treatment of depression/GAD with psychedelics. clinical research points to >75% success when treating with several controlled focused psychedelic experiences with a moderator present for a portion as well as a time to become lost and find yourself. you can perform this same clinically controlled experience by reading several of the dmt, mushroom, mdma, and lsd experiment write-ups. lots of goodies within the spirit molecule.

i endorse this personally. after many years and many scripts, i ate one and a half hits of very weak lsd and it changed the way my brain saw the world. its been a much brighter place ever since. and no, i dont abuse drugs all that often. if i find the feelings returning i take another journey, confront the seemingly physical manifestations of my mental conflicts, and spend the next few days, weeks, months, and year pondering with a smile on my face.

but in reality all that does is force the issues upon you in a way that you cant run from them. the same results can be achieved with focus and discipline.


----------

